# Collision warning



## Debbie Davis (Jul 24, 2018)

Coming home tonight a car ahead of me stopped unexpectedly. My Model 3 beeped loudly at me and the car ahead on screen flashed red. I wasn't really spacing out and I would have stopped in time, but it was really nice to have the autodrive features looking out for me! I love my Model 3!


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

Same happened to me this morning


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I have this set on early, really like this feature - in NY people love to do hard stops out of nowhere...


----------



## ev0lm3 (Nov 3, 2018)

did the car apply the emergency braking? And was this on autopilot? Reason I'm asking is because I recently saw a video of a collision of a model 3 side swiping a car that popped out of no where on their dashcam footage. I was wondering how come the model 3 didnt stop in that vid.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ev0lm3 said:


> did the car apply the emergency braking? And was this on autopilot? Reason I'm asking is because I recently saw a video of a collision of a model 3 side swiping a car that popped out of no where on their dashcam footage. I was wondering how come the model 3 didnt stop in that vid.


If you're accelerating the car will warn of collision but not brake which I greatly appreciate. Imagine you're speeding up to switch lanes and cutting it a little close when suddenly the car slams on the brakes. You would have a a certain accident with the car you are attempting to pass.


----------



## ev0lm3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Makes sense!!!


----------



## PThiri (Sep 22, 2018)

So this keeps happening to me on the same street everytime- but the cars are parked. It will beep loudly and the red car icon will appear, but there are no moving cars. Just parked. Been on similar sized streets and the same phenomenon does not occur. I tried calling Tesla support, but did not want to wait an hour. Any idea what glitch this might be? I am a new Tesla M3 owner since Sept. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Dz (Jun 14, 2018)

I have the same experience with parked cars in my sub. We have a lot of curved streets and people that park in the street regardless of how narrow they are. It took me a while to figure out what was going on. When driving down a street that curves or when you are weaving down a street crowded with parked cars, it will appear to the sensors that you might be at risk of hitting a car and warn you. Startled me at first, now I appreciate it. Think of it as another significant other who is a nervous passenger...
I would rather have it there then not.


----------



## mash (Aug 18, 2018)

Debbie Davis said:


> Coming home tonight a car ahead of me stopped unexpectedly. My Model 3 beeped loudly at me and the car ahead on screen flashed red. I wasn't really spacing out and I would have stopped in time, but it was really nice to have the autodrive features looking out for me! I love my Model 3!


Did the car apply the brake or did you have to? Also was it in autopilot mode? I had inconsistent experience (both times without autopilot)...one time it beeped and I applied brake and other time there was no warning from my M3 and I was lucky enough to slam the brakes. I read the manual and online about collison warning...but couldn't find anything that explained how M3 collision avoidance system actually works.


----------



## PThiri (Sep 22, 2018)

Gary Dz said:


> I have the same experience with parked cars in my sub. We have a lot of curved streets and people that park in the street regardless of how narrow they are. It took me a while to figure out what was going on. When driving down a street that curves or when you are weaving down a street crowded with parked cars, it will appear to the sensors that you might be at risk of hitting a car and warn you. Startled me at first, now I appreciate it. Think of it as another significant other who is a nervous passenger...
> I would rather have it there then not.


Thank you. I am going to call customer support anyway- someone swerved in front of me on the fway and there was no collision warning! So while I love the feature, I want it to work when there is a real threat! Will post what I learn!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ev0lm3 said:


> did the car apply the emergency braking? And was this on autopilot? Reason I'm asking is because I recently saw a video of a collision of a model 3 side swiping a car that popped out of no where on their dashcam footage. I was wondering how come the model 3 didnt stop in that vid.


I would say: don't believe what you see on Youtube. If it's the one I'm thinking of, the driver was not paying a lot of attention, the road was slick and then he seemed to aim directly at the passenger door of the other car. Also don't know what his speed was. The Model 3 safety features aren't perfect and often can't make up for bad driving on the owner's part or on the part of the other nuts on the road.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PThiri said:


> Thank you. I am going to call customer support anyway- someone swerved in front of me on the fway and there was no collision warning! So while I love the feature, I want it to work when there is a real threat! Will post what I learn!


I think the system is smart enough to recognize the difference between someone cutting into your lane and a forward car hard braking. 
see my post in the false collision warning thread as an example.


----------



## Effopec (Oct 3, 2018)

I've had the collision warning go off 3 times. Twice in the same place due to a parked car on the outside of a slight curve in the road. The third time I was in the right lane and a car WAY in front of me was turning right. I was nowhere near hitting them, in fact TACC doesn't start to slow until much closer than that car was. It does wake you up though.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Effopec said:


> I've had the collision warning go off 3 times. Twice in the same place due to a parked car on the outside of a slight curve in the road. The third time I was in the right lane and a car WAY in front of me was turning right. I was nowhere near hitting them, in fact TACC doesn't start to slow until much closer than that car was. It does wake you up though.


You can adjust the sensitivity of the collision warning in the menu. I put mine on "Late" and like it a lot better that way. It will still warn you when necessary but you will get a lot less false alarms. More Zen. Yes.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Last week I got to experience a side collision warning.

I'd just switched out of Autopilot (and was steering manually) because the highway lanes seemed to have gotten narrower and the road was pretty curvy.

Suddenly my car jerked to the left and a sharp tone sounded. I looked around and the nearest car to me was a white Model X. I suspect it must have drifted close to or into my lane. Autopilot wasn't going to let me have an accident that day. 

I'm not sure why it happened. I'm pretty sure I was on a straight segment, but could see how Autopilot's tendency in another car to swing to the outside of a curve could make Autopilot nervous with my tendency to do the opposite in an adjacent lane.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Forward collision warning saved both me and a Model X driving in front of me this evening.

Several of us driving in a row on a secondary road in the dark, with just one lane each direction and speed limit 35 mph. The flashing blue lights of a police car on an adjoining road had all of us a bit distracted and slowed to ~20 mph, when all of a sudden I heard the rapid beeping sounded. I turned away from the flashing blue lights to see the Model X at a standstill in front of me and slammed on my brakes. No doubt the driver of the Model X had the same warning and had done the same.

In front of the Model X, an SUV driven by an older lady had rear ended another SUV driven by a young mother with her toddler in a car seat. The SUV with the older lady was undriveable, the driver very shaken up but apparently unharmed. Same for the young mother and her daughter, although her SUV appeared driveable.

The car that had originally been pulled over by the policeman was let go, since the police had the more pressing issue to deal with of the accident now blocking traffic.  Was I rubbernecking at the police car? I don't think so, it was just a routine traffic stop and frankly not that interesting. It only takes a second of looking away, even if you are watching the road, for something to change radically in front of you. The Model X driver and I departed the scene after verifying with the police we weren't needed, our cars unscathed.


----------

